# Capello Comments on LMP1 Competitors Intersport



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Found this in my news search. I'm not going to run on the site, but thought those regulars in this forum would be interested.

_Quote »_Since 2000, Audi is a perfect 7-0 at the Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring and looks to make it eight straight next week in the 55th running of America's greatest sports car race. There may be extra reason to worry in the Audi camp as Intersport Racing will roll out its new Judd-powered Creation for a full season of LMP1 competition.
The diesel-powered Audi R10 TDI was 8-for-8 last year with wins at Sebring and the 24 Hours of Le Mans. But in the last two events of the season – Petit Le Mans and the Monterey Sports Car Championships – the Creation prototype proved a worthy challenger. Defending P1 co-champion Dindo Capello doesn't expect that to change as Intersport continues to work with and develop the car throughout 2007.
"In only a few races in the USA, they showed their potential and claimed several pole positions," said Capello, who won the championship and at Sebring last year with Allan McNish. "This is sufficient to realize that there is a potential behind the Creation-Judd car. In the race, the cars were always fast. The reasons why they didn't win were normally not due to a lack of performance. Once the car (becomes more) reliable. . .they might be the most powerful opponents of our team."
The 2007 American Le Mans Series opens with the 55th Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring on March 17 at Sebring International Raceway. The green flag will fall shortly after 10 a.m. with SPEED providing live coverage starting at 9:30 a.m. The race also will be broadcast by American Le Mans Radio with IMSA Live Timing & Scoring available at americanlemans.com.

If you ask me, with the added rule changes to enhance LMP2, I think Audi will have to focus more on Porsche and Acura.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Capello Comments on LMP1 Competitors Intersport ([email protected])*

But it must be remembered, the LMP2/LMP675 cars have always had trouble with finishing even sprint races at times(even Porsche). I really don't expect this to change anytime soon, as the cars are too fragile. Just my observation.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Evidently Kumho and Creation will be having the wider "LMP1" tire available at St. Pete so it will be interesting to see how the tires are as this is a first effort for both Creation and Kumho into this realm.
A "little" more rear tire never hurt anyone. This car will only get better with time and then with Creation having a true LMP1 car ready later this year along w/the 5.5L Judd V10 it should get interesting.


----------

